# Can't Install Music Match Jukebox



## robroy (Feb 26, 2001)

I have used Music Match Jukebox for years and always liked it, but now I have a problem that I can't solve.
I downloaded the update to Music Match 10. It downloaded just fine, but when I tried to install it, a message popped up that said "Music Match has detected an older version and this must be uninstalled". I uninstalled it with the control panal program to uninstall programs. Of course, it didn't get everything, so I still couldn't get the new version installed. I then tried to install my older version from disk, but after installing, a message came up that said "Problem Loading dlls" and another that said "The specified procedure could not be found" and finally another that said "Fatal App inialization error". So, how can I completely clean everything out concerning Music Match from my computer so that I can install the latest version? Sorry to make this so long. Hope someone can help me. BTW, I use Windows XP Home SE.
Rob


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try System Restore to a earlier time when at least you had the older version and start again.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The following steps will take you through a very thorough uninstall and reinstall of Musicmatch Jukebox:

Step 1: Make sure all Musicmatch applications are shut down.
- Close Musicmatch Jukebox.
- Open the Task Manager (use the CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE key-combination on your keyboard.)
- Click the "Processes" tab.
- Click the "Image Name" column title to sort the list alphabetically.

If any of the following applications appear in the list, highlight the application then click the "End Process" button:

mmjb.exe
mim.exe
mimboot.exe
mmdiag.exe
mm_Tray.exe
mm_TDMEngine.exe
mmjbburn.exe
mmjblaunch.exe
mm_server.exe

Note: Ending a process may take several seconds. You may see a message
indicating that the application is not responding during this time. This
is normal. Simply click the "End Now" button if you see this message.

- Exit the Task Manager.

Step 2: Uninstall Musicmatch Jukebox using Add/Remove Programs
- Click the Start button on the Windows taskbar.
- Click "Control Panel".
- Click "Add or Remove Programs".
- Select "Musicmatch Jukebox".
- Click the "Change/Remove" button.
- Select "Yes" if you are asked to verify that you want to remove any shared files.
- Reboot your PC.

Step 3: Remove any leftover files that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Delete any remaining Musicmatch Jukebox shortcuts from your desktop
- Close any applications that are currently running on your system.
This includes any system tray applications (next to the clock on the Taskbar.)
- Right-click on the Start button.
- Click "Explore".
- Navigate to the folder where Musicmatch was installed:

Example: C:\Program Files\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.
- Navigate to the Windows Temp directory

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temp

- Delete the files and folders in the Temp directory. Note: Any files that are in use will not be deleted.
- Navigate to the application data folder on your hard drive:

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Application Data\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.

Note: Replace "user" with your Windows account name. The Local Settings folder is a system folder and may be hidden. To unhide system folders
follow the instructions at the following URL:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/hiddenfiles.mspx

Step 4: Remove leftover registry entries that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Click the Start button.
- Click "Run"
- In the "Open" field type: regedit
- Click OK.

The Windows Registry editor should now be open. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU FOLLOW THE NEXT STEPS EXACTLY!

- In the left window pane you will see six main folders.
- Click the + next to the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" folder.
- Click the + next to the "Software" subfolder.
- You will see a list of folders in alphabetical order. If a "Musicmatch" folder exists, highlight it then press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Click "Yes" when you are asked to verify that you want to delete the folder.
- Close the Windows registry editor.

- Restart your computer.

Step 5: Reinstall the Musicmatch Jukebox.
- Please download the setup file from the following URL:

http://www.musicmatch.com/download/free/?OS=pc&DID=999990944

To ensure a successful installation, please save the file to your desktop before running the installation. If the installation is
successful, please be certain to restart your computer once more to update the system registry.

Step 6: Enter your registration key.
- Click "Help" menu within the Jukebox.
- Select "Registration" and then select "Enter Key".
- Enter your Musicmatch Jukebox Plus key


----------



## congo35 (Jun 2, 2007)

I try to install Music Match 7,5 (or 7.2) to XP Essential v 2 or XP punto, and the install dont work... I try all I now, but don't work. What is the problem? Is something in his update who block this program? What?


----------

